

Glass getting Banned. Knee jerk legislation might ruin Glass. - JeremyKolb
http://www.fastcompany.com/3009432/tech-forecast/tracking-the-ban-on-google-glass

======
lifeguard
Implying America is not run by a parliament of whores. Google will get what it
needs.

